

JSLintMate - JSLint and JSHint in TextMate. - maccman
http://rondevera.github.com/jslintmate/

======
x5315
I use this all the time at work. It's really helpful. It's be nice if the
options had a GUI, but it's great.

------
ch_st
I prefer subtleGradient's Javascript Tools bundle, which also checks with
JSLint on save: <https://github.com/subtleGradient/javascript-tools.tmbundle>

~~~
rondevera
JSLintMate has two modes: JSLint/JSHint on save (command-S), and full mode
(control-L for JSLint, control-shift-L for JSHint). You can use options files
in both modes, which means you can share settings no matter how you want to
use it.

------
emehrkay
I have a pep8 TextMate bundle that does the same type thing. It's cool to see
all of your mistakes on save. pep8 seems a lot stricter than jsLint, both will
drive you crazy

------
sxtxixtxcxh
i built a textmate plugin that runs your js through jsl, based on jsLint, on
save: <https://github.com/sxtxixtxcxh/validate-on-save.tmbundle>

JSLintMate looks much nicer

~~~
Shwanton
Been using the VOS bundle for the past year & it lints much more than just js.
Def worth checking out.

------
deweller
Will this work in Sublime Text as is?

~~~
drewda
Another option for Sublime: <https://github.com/fbzhong/sublime-jslint>

~~~
joshuacc
I use SublimeLinter with JSHint: <https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeLinter>

~~~
altano
And the easiest way to get setup with SublimeLinter and other packages is to
use Sublime Package Control
(<http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control>).

Then, to install a package, you hit: 1) ctrl+shift+p 2) type "install" and
select the package installation option 3) search for "SublimeLinter" and hit
enter to intstall it

You're done! I've even discovered many new packages right through Package
Control, such as Clipboard History.

